# CX/bikepacking build for discussion



## baboonst (14 Sep 2017)

Hello, 
I have come up with such a build for my CX / bikepacking bike, I will use it for some road / off road fun and long distance/ few week touring. I was thinking about going for some MTB but I am more into road bikes. ok so here it goes, any help is welcome and mind that it's is my first attempt to build something 

frame : Cinelli Zydeco 
groupset SRAM Force 1 / CX1 groupset - 42 t crank 11-32 - casette OR 10-42 casette 
brakes: SRAM Force 1 / 22 brakes
wheels : HUNT 4Season Gravel Disc wheelset 
tyres: Panaracer Gravelking tyres ( 38-584)
handlebar: FIZIK Cyrano handlebar R3 chameleon 
stem: FIZIK Cyrano stem R1
seatpost: FIZIK Cyrano seatpost R3



Thank You !


----------



## S-Express (14 Sep 2017)

Zydeco frame is comparatively expensive for what it is - I'd look at something like the Planet X XLA frameset


----------



## baboonst (14 Sep 2017)

This is the only part that I have already bought...  got it new for 400 euros - I think it was a great bargain !


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Sep 2017)

The wheels are spoked 28/28. Given the greater loading on the rear, custom builds can feature more spokes where they are required.


----------



## baboonst (14 Sep 2017)

How about the gearing ? I mean is 1x11 good for climbs and descents ? 42 t front and 42 rear will be enough ? I was thinking of going for 50/34 front and 11-36 rear too - it seems to be more versatile, Am I right ?


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Oct 2017)

baboonst said:


> This is the only part that I have already bought...  got it new for 400 euros - I think it was a great bargain !



Hey, where did you get that? Best I can see is the frameset €499 at Salden.nl or £435 at the circumspect bicyclehero.com


----------

